# meds for ibs-d



## michelle005 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi. I was just wondering what kinds of meds really helped you all? I have ibs-d. I finally just found a Gi that would take me. I have an appt. next wed. What should I expect from this appt? This will be my first appt. I'm nervous but I really want to get this taken care of. It's awful. I seem to have this every other day. I'm 30 and it seems to have gotten worse. Just wondering what has helped everyone. Thanks


----------

